# All Your Landscaping Needs



## JPHuston (May 6, 2010)

My name is Patrick Huston, I am co-partner in Griffin-Huston Landscaping. Since 2004, I have been the owner of James Huston Industrial LLC, a landscaping company based in Milton, Florida. This new company is based here in Milton as well. This newly formed company is co-partnered by me and Garett Griffin. Combined, our business has over 10 years of professional landcaping experience. Our experience has equated into highly lucrative business for the both of us. Our level of professionalism, knowledge, and experience have been successful in our past business. Due to the recent economic downfall, we have focused on foreclosure homes and other ventures including residential and business homes. My point of contact to you is to request a meeting to demonstrate what our business can provide for you. We offer any business relating to the beautification and maintenance in real estate homes and properties. Our services include heavy duty yard clearing, debris removal, hedge trimming, pruning, mowing, and brush removal. We also have services related to pressure washing. Our services are competively priced, as we can offer lower prices due to our extremely low overhead. Prices do not make the quality, the quality makes the prices. Our knowledge and professionalism are at levels that are usually not demonstrated in today's working world. Our reliability and our ambitious attitudes are exactly what is needed to sustain a thriving business. At a time where it is most convienent to you, we would like to arrange a meeting to show you what we have to offer. Our phone numbers and email addressis listed below. I and my partner appreciate the opporotunity to be able to make this contact with you.

Sincerely,Patrick HustonGarett GriffinGHI LandscapingPatrick (850) 450-3961Garett (850) 698-3861Or email us at [email protected]


----------

